# Coast to Coast.....



## Neil_M (May 1, 2008)

Had 5 days in San Francisco then headed from SF to Santa Barbara then Santa Barbara to New York via LA, Chicago and Washington.

Some photos below and a fuller trip report to follow when I write one up!

(Has anyone had a stretch limo to replace a train???!!)

http://50031.fotopic.net/c1499231.html

http://50031.fotopic.net/c1500804.html

http://50031.fotopic.net/c1502041.html

(Any mistakes feel free to correct me!)


----------



## the_traveler (May 2, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> (Has anyone had a stretch limo to replace a train???!!)


You British sure know how to travel! B)


----------



## Neil_M (May 2, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > (Has anyone had a stretch limo to replace a train???!!)
> ...


 Style. You either have it or you don't............


----------



## GG-1 (May 2, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Neil_M said:
> ...


But Style comes and goes so fast :lol: having class now thats real


----------

